# waking the beast



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hank gets grumpy when she's tired and god forbid you wake her up

She was sleeping like a fat little butterball and I just had to get a pic. In the process I disrupted one of her 10 naps she takes a day.

I thought I'd share the look of death I got:lol:


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

fluff ball!!!!! xD
give Hank a cuddle for me!


----------



## Ivorystone (May 16, 2013)

Lol! Thats kinda a cute death look though! :}


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL, I wish Candy and Tony would nap a little more. Instead they are after me all the time! haha
Hank is too cute, even when grumpy.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

she does so look like a butterball! what a cutie


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

What a fearsome beast!!! 
She might cute me to death.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

echolalia said:


> What a fearsome beast!!!
> She might cute me to death.


I think I've just been cuted to death, LMBO! :innocent:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Woah. She's got fire in her eyes! Poor baby, missing her nap haha!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hahaha cute and funny


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

That's adorable! It makes me want to snuggle them when they get all sleepy!
Frizzy doesn't nap that much during the day...he fights sleep like a 2 year old toddler!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

She takes very short naps then one long one midday. She does a lot of flying around the room and playing in her foraging tray so I guess that combined with using me as another toy tires her majesty out.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha, her majesty! Mine wake up at the crack of dawn and look for me, such needy little buggers they are, LOL I love them to death though and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So cute


----------



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

love her face  so sweet looking lol


----------



## caniche4 (Mar 17, 2013)

The nerve of you, disrupting her beauty sleep! I get that same look from Mabel if I make the mistake of waking her up. Gotta' love the cranky girls!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Aaawww...Little miss grumpy bum!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I know the nerve of me waking up such a little angel
And she tries so hard to please me by constantly making noise and chewing up my stuff
I should be ashamed:lol:


----------

